# Kernel Download



## BeaTBoxX (3. März 2005)

Hallo,

mal ne "blöde" Frage:

Was ist der Unterscheid zwischen den Kernelarchiven die ich z.B. auf kernel.org herunterladen kann, mit der Endung
         .tar.gz

und

        .bz2

Ist das nur anders gepackt? Oder gibts da auch inhaltliche Unterschiede?


Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. März 2005)

Das sind schlicht und einfach zwei unterschiedliche Komprimierungsarten, gzip bzw. bzip2 heissen die. Nähere Infos gibt's hier.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

bzip2 komprimiert meiner Erfahrung nach besser als gzip.
Beim aktuellen Kernel (2.6.11) liegt der Unterschied bei knapp 10MB
linux-2.6.11.tar.gz   45487 KB
linux-2.6.11.tar.bz2 36207 KB

Heftig, oder?
Der Inhalt ist natuerlich der gleiche. 2.6.11=2.6.11


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. März 2005)

Aber entpackt sind die beiden also die gleichen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Ja, entpackt sind die gleich. In dem kleineren der beiden Archive, also dem bzip2, fehlt nix. Keine Sorge.


----------

